# safe spot to squat central or southern san diego?



## thelongstrangetripper (Oct 28, 2014)

I've been in san Diego off and on for the last couple months, sleeping on the beach in imperial beach and in the city in balboa park. Things have worked out fairly well but since we got back from Arizona a few days ago it seems like the the authorities on the beach have gotten a little more harsh. Every night I've ever spent in the san Diego gas been spent in a sleeping bag exposed to the elements. I don't mind sleeping outside, but I carry a very small tent and I hate carrying it around and not being able to pitch it. I'll be staying in the area for about a month and a half longer and a more chill spot would be rad for the rest of the time. Does anyone know of a place in the san Diego or southern san Diego area where your pretty much guaranteed to not get fucked with by the cops? Or even better, a spot where pitching a tent is cool? I know this post isn't very specific, but anything helps. Thanks guys.


----------

